# A Misrepresentation of John Owen



## brandonadams (Sep 25, 2010)

I recently read Matthew's article "John Owen and the Covenant of Redemption" and was quite shocked by the amount of misinterpretation of Owen there was in the essay. Since I have had people reference and link to the essay, I found it necessary to clarify his errors. You can find my clarification here:
McMahon’s Misrepresentation of John Owen « Contrast

I welcome any thoughts/comments you may have.


----------



## alhembd (Sep 25, 2010)

Brendon,

I'm reading through this.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi:

I think that there is a rule here about not engaging with other websites. Therefore, I posted an answer on your web.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## brandonadams (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Rob. I was going to paste it all here, but it lost the formatting so a link was easier


----------

